# New CH



## Timberlinek9 (Mar 20, 2008)

My female just earned her UKC Championsip this weekend at OLSUDC show in BelAir, MD. We were wondering if there are any other dogs in the DE, PA, NJ, MD area that show UKC conformation.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats! I do UKC conformation too, but I'm in Illinois. Are you going to try for GRCH?


----------



## Timberlinek9 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks and yes I am. The judges love her and they want her to continue. I need to get some pics of her on here.


----------

